# soil temp matters



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey folks I found a website last yr ( Illinois Water Surveys) that has hourly soil temp readingsand thought it might help new hunters as well as the professional. We in So Il are bout 8 degrees wamer this time than last yr. It's 41.8 here right now. It ain't gonna be long. I'm predicting mid-late March. Old Henry


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

A bit too soon to tell, but thus so far I'm leaning towards an early year. Up here near Chicago the crocus started sending up shoots about 2 weeks earlier than normal, last year they were 4 weeks early with people finding freak morels the end of March. Here we've had little to no snow here on the south side of Chicago, but we've had three rain storms of 1-2" that probably make up for it. My long-term guess is around the second week of April up here, as opposed to the 3rd or 4th in a "normal" year. Much can happen the next 4 seeks, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Old Henry and Jaybo,I would like to meet you both,I am always wanting to meet outher shroomers wholikes to hunt like I do.If either of you would want to meet I would be glad to take you out here in Mo.or Ks. we do have some awesome areas here.Please let me know what you think and we also buy mushrooms so if you know anyone who likes to sell them we can work out a deal.Thanks a Lot and God Bless.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

@ Boone how far are you from St. Louis. Old Henry Franklin County Illinois


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Im up in the NW part,waayyy on the other side of the state.I see where your at it is in the prime mushroom area,nice.I live in St.Joseph. So that should let you know Im a shroomer.I love to hunt in other areas,learn a lot that way.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Boone I mostly hunt public ground. Perry Co Ill has alot to offer with lots of re-claimed mine ground full of cottonwood trees. Look up Pyramid State park its near Pickneyville, Ill or try google earth( Boulder Lake) is mainly my best spot by far. My best haul was 58 yellow that filled my spore sack


----------

